# رسالة ماجستير بعنوان منظومة الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية المركزة



## Farouq_it (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


من جامعة ولاية فلوريدا _كلية الهندسة FAMU - FSU ​ 
نظام الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية المركزة
إعداد 
جيم كريستوفر نيوتن

http://www.redrok.com/NewtonSolarSteamManuscript.pdf​ 
****************



TABLE OF CONTENTS ​ 


List of Tables ................................................................................................ Page viii ​ 
List of Figures ................................................................................................ Page ix ​ 
Abstract ...................................................................................................... Page xiv ​ 
1. Background ................................................................................................ Page 1 ​ 
1.1 Introduction........................................................................................... Page 1 
1.2 Historical Perspective of Solar Thermal Power and Process Heat ....... Page 2 
1.2.1 Known Parabolic Dish Systems.......................................... Page 3 
1.3 Solar Thermal Conversion.................................................................... Page 5 
1.4 Solar Geometry (Fundamentals of Solar Radiation)............................. Page 6 
1.4.1 Sun-Earth Geometric Relationship..................................... Page 6 
1.4.2 Angle of Declination........................................................... Page 7 
1.4.3 Solar Time and Angles........................................................ Page 10 
1.5 Solar Radiation ..................................................................................... Page 13 
1.5.1 Extraterrestrial Solar Radiation .......................................... Page 13 
1.5.2 Terrestrial Solar Radiation.................................................. Page 14 
1.6 Radiative Properties.............................................................................. Page 17 
1.7 Solar Collector/Concentrator ................................................................ Page 18 
1.7.1 Acceptance Angle............................................................... Page 21 
1.7.2 Thermodynamic Limits of Concentration........................... Page 22 
1.8 The Receiver/Absorber......................................................................... Page 23 
1.8.1 Cavity Receiver................................................................... Page 24 
1.8.2 External Receiver................................................................ Page 25 
1.9 Heat Storage.......................................................................................... Page 25 
1.9.1 Sensible Heat Storage......................................................... Page 25 
1.9.2 Latent Heat Storage ............................................................ Page 26 
1.10 Rankine Cycle..................................................................................... Page 26 
1.10.1 Working Fluid................................................................... Page 29 
1.10.2 Deviation of Actual Cycle from Ideal............................... Page 29 
1.11 Steam Turbine..................................................................................... Page 30 
1.11.1 Impulse Turbine................................................................ Page 31 
1.11.2 Reaction Turbine............................................................... Page 31 
1.11.3 Turbine Efficiency............................................................ Page 32 
1.12 Overview............................................................................................. Page 33 ​ 
2. Experimental Apparatus and Procedures........................................................ Page 34 ​ 
2.1 Introduction........................................................................................... Page 34 
2.2 Solar Collector ...................................................................................... Page 34 
2.3 The Receiver......................................................................................... Page 36 
2.4 Steam Turbine....................................................................................... Page 39 ​ 
v 2.5 Gear-Train............................................................................................. Page 41 
2.6 Working Fluid of Solar Thermal System.............................................. Page 43 
2.7 Feed-Water Pump ................................................................................. Page 44 
2.8 Tracking ............................................................................................... Page 45 
2.9 Data Acquisition................................................................................... Page 49 
2.9.1 Instrumentation................................................................... Page 50 
2.10 Power Supply...................................................................................... Page 50 
2.11 Generator/Alternator........................................................................... Page 53 ​ 
3. Analysis/Results and Discussion.................................................................... Page 55 ​ 
3.1 Introduction........................................................................................... Page 55 
3.2 Solar Calculations................................................................................. Page 55 
3.3 Analysis of the Dish.............................................................................. Page 57 
3.3.1 Efficiency of Collector........................................................ Page 61 
3.4 Receiver ............................................................................................... Page 66 
3.4.1 Boiler Efficiency................................................................. Page 76 
3.5 Turbine Efficiency................................................................................ Page 77 
3.6 Turbine/Gear-Train Analysis................................................................ Page 78 
3.7 Analysis of the Rankine Cycle.............................................................. Page 79 
3.8 Generator and Energy Conversion Efficiency...................................... Page 81 ​ 
4. Conclusions …................................................................................................ Page 83 ​ 
4.1 Introduction........................................................................................... Page 83 
4.2 Solar Calculations................................................................................. Page 83 
4.3 Trackers ............................................................................................... Page 83 
4.4 Solar Concentrator ................................................................................ Page 84 
4.5 Receiver/Boiler ..................................................................................... Page 84 
4.6 Steam Turbine....................................................................................... Page 85 
4.7 Generator .............................................................................................. Page 85 
4.8 Cycle Conclusions ............................................................................... Page 85 
4.9 Future Work ......................................................................................... Page 86 ​ 

APPENDICES ................................................................................................ Page 88 ​ 
A Rabl’s Theorem..................................................................................... Page 88 
B Solar Angle and Insolation Calculations .............................................. Page 91 
C Solar Calculations for October 12th ..................................................... Page 100 
D Collector Efficiency for Varied Wind Speeds ...................................... Page 105 
E Calculations for Collector Efficiency on Oct. 12th for Beam Insolation Page 111 
F Collector Efficiency as Receiver Temperature Increases..................... Page 118 
G Geometric Concentration Ration and Maximum Theoretical Temperature Page 121 
H Geometric Concentration Ratio as Function of Receiver Temperature Page 125 
I Receiver/Boiler Efficiency Calculations .............................................. Page 128 
J Mass Flow Rate Calculations for Steam into Turbine.......................... Page 129 
K Steam Turbine Efficiency Calculations ................................................ Page 131 ​ 
v i L Rankine Cycle Calculations.................................................................. Page 134 
M Drawings/Dimensions of T-500 Impulse Steam Turbine and Gear-Train Page 142 
N Receiver Detailed Drawings and Images.............................................. Page 147 
O Solar Charger Controller Electrical Diagram....................................... Page 157 
P Windstream Power Low RPM Permanent Magnet DC Generator ....... Page 159 ​ 

REFERENCES ................................................................................................ Page 161 ​ 
BIOGRAPHICAL SKETCH .............................................................................. Page 164 ​


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي على هذا الكتاب القيم 

تم تعديل الموضوع للإفادة

و تم إضافته إلى فهرس القسم للأهمية فهرسة وروابط المواضيع الهامة والمثبتة...بقسم الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## محمود عبد الناصر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك بجد ومجهود رائع على الكتاب ده


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا هندسة وبحث ثري جداً بالمعلومات


----------



## en.ahmad (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## manahil domi (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanx......................................


----------



## محمد19775 (6 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مرجع مهم 
حبذا لو عندك جداول تخص منطقتنا العربية


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا لهذه الافادة


----------

